# want nos but.....



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

alright so i guess i just want to know the downsides to nos...i hear you can get 80 hp, it's only 500 some bucks but i know there's downsides like frying your engine. so what i'm wondering is is it worth it? and is 500 about the cheapest price you'll get for it? thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

theres a performance shop here in longmont that has a slightly used zex kit for $400. they might take 350 for it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think for the ga engine you shouldn't get anything over a 55 shot


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

well that's pretty good, thanks for the info...and also i kinda have this warranty where you can't get any sort of mod or it will be voided...so what do you think my risks are of destroying my engine?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Say it with me now.....nitrous...that wasn't so hard now was it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

why is everybody so hung up on the way somebody uses the word NOS, if you know what theyre talking about, and the stores or shops do, why waste your time doing a response just to correct the teminology being used. instead use your time to give some advice.
thank you.
and that's all i have to say about that.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

willkyl said:


> *why is everybody so hung up on the way somebody uses the word NOS, if you know what theyre talking about, and the stores or shops do, why waste your time doing a response just to correct the teminology being used. instead use your time to give some advice.
> thank you.
> and that's all i have to say about that. *


thank you willkyl, i know it's nitrous, i just say nos cause it's faster and at this point in time..i'd say nos is more frequently said then nitrous. i hope i can get the NITROUS but my parents aren't going to be too thrilled with the idea.....


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

It won't hurt your engine if it's hook up properly and you know how to use it.
An idiot proof system will cost more, but it will be safer. The best thing you can do is learn about every type of nitrous system, do the install yourself, don't take short cuts, and Don't let your Friends drive your car.
Here's some links. 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/nitrous.shtml
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/nitrous.shtml
Hope this helps
Downsides 
You have to fill the bottle $30-$40


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2003)

you want more bang for your buck, go with a turbo. you don't have to keep refilling anything, you still got power with an empty bottle, and less likely to blow your engine if you keep the boost to minimum. they're not to expensive, if you know the right people. basically my freind at the muffler shop did a custom turbo set up on his civic, he used a turbo off of an wrx, did all his own piping, etc....., made his own flanges (basically everything), and his little civic dx (1.6 liter, sohc, non-vtec, stock exhaust) will beat my se-r no problem. and that's at 6psi. i gave him a NEW turbo off of an datsun 200sx (bigger than the wrx's) and he wants to put that on his car now, so he's selling the one he's got and installation on the person's car for 1000.00. real good deal. or if you already have your own turbo he'll install for about 500.00. i've got a rebuilt turbo (t-3) off of an 83 datsun 280zx, and we're going to custum make my exhaust manifold from scratch, another freind that is a machinist is custom making me flanges for everything, and i'm getting an intercooler off of an old mitsu starion (front mount (good size)). hopeing this will put me about 225hp, my engine eventually go this summer, and then we got real good deals on engine kits, $900.00 for forged piston, rods, rings, pins, and etc..... and head gasket, and then basically i'll be running 8.5:1 compression, then do all the fuel mods and computer through jim wolf. but seriously you can't go wrong for that kind of money and the amount of power you'll get for that money.. anybody else agree?


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks for all the tips...

so would the turbo end up being the cheaper way to go over nos? i can see how refilling could add up pretty quickly...willkyl, that's an incredible price for the turbo..too bad i still don't have it..but what all would i need to supply for just the $500 install? the turbo and what other pieces? thanks


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

willkyl said:


> *why is everybody so hung up on the way somebody uses the word NOS, if you know what theyre talking about, and the stores or shops do, why waste your time doing a response just to correct the teminology being used. instead use your time to give some advice.
> thank you.
> and that's all i have to say about that. *


It's a pet peeve of mine when people say stupid shit.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Adam said:


> *It's a pet peeve of mine when people say stupid shit. *


why is it stupid? it's just an abbreviation it's better then saying "Nitrous Oxide System" besides everyone knows what he's talking about either way


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

well i'm sorry that's a pet peeve of yours, i guess we both got pet peeves than. cause that's a pet peeve of mine when people constantly got to correct other people instead of offering advice. so i guess i'll have to excuse your pet peeve if you can excuse mine. o.k. anyway back to original subject yes you would benefit more by having a turbo than NOS, for the simple fact that you don't have anything to constantly refill on a turbo system, and probally if everything is hooked up right you'd get more performance out of the turbo and wouldn't likely do any damage to your engine where as NOS can fry quite a bit in your engine if not used properly. besides the turbo your looking at paying for the tubing, exhaust, intercooler(optional), oil lines, etc..... which we can make a list of all the parts for tapping into your oil pan and etc.... and you can buy all that stuff for about $150-200 bucks at carquest or checker etc..... you might be able to find cheaper. the turbo piping and exhaust, custom flanges etc..... unsure cuz i'm getting all mine made for free (freinds at different places), flanges sometimes you can get at TEC in golden for about $50 est. if they carry for whatever particular turbo you go with. we can even custom make an exhaust manifold out of 2 1/4" piping and do a 2 3/4" to 3" exhaust possibilities are almost endless when you got the right connections. my freind at muffler shops offering a real good deal and then he only has to modify a couple of things. just cruise on up here one of these fridays and check it out. see what he's willing to do. i've noticed about 4-5 other 200sx's and se-r's lately on fridays and sat.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey finally someone in Colorado who doesn't drive a damn Honda or Acura or Mitsubishi


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

wouldn't be caught dead driving one. have a couple of freinds that have honda's but to each their own huh?!? where about's are you? trying to get a nissan gathering up here in longmont one of these fridays. kind of get a group going here you know, theres nothing but groups of honda's and acura's driving around.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

sounds great...it doesn't look like i'll be able to make it up this friday though..but i will definitely try next.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey guys i feel your pain. I have a 99 Sentra SE and live in Loveland Co. I'm pretty sick of all the Hondas too. I'm totally down for meeting in Longmont one of these nights. Just let me know. [email protected]
Steve


----------

